# Es klang nicht, als wäre das okay.



## Emmanuel27

Hola, amigos, ¿alguien me podría ayudar con esta frase?
Anna stellte die Flasche ab und setzte sich auf ihren Schoß. »Es ist okay, wenn du nicht willst«, sagte sie. Es klang nicht, als wäre das okay. Sie wollte es doch auch, meistens wollte sie es. Wovor hatte sie Angst?
Yo diría: *"No sonó muy convencida por eso". o quizá - No parecía muy convencida de lo que dijo/de sus palabras. /No se le veía muy convencida de sus palabras.*
Danke im voraus


----------



## Uncle BBB

Vielleicht so?:

No sonaba como si estuviera bien.


----------



## kunvla

_No sonó muy convencida_.​
Saludos,


----------



## ayuda?

Hola amigos:

*Re: Es klang nicht, als wäre das okay.*
Uncle BBB sagte:
Vielleicht so?: →*No sonaba como si estuviera bien*.

*Es klang nicht, als wäre das okay. = Es klang nicht, als ob das okay wäre.*
[Fíjate en cómo esta colocado el verbo.]
*▶︎* *als = als ob/als wenn:*
Así es que, creo que Uncle BBB acierta en lo que pone:
No sonó/sonaba *como si (eso) estuviera bien.*


----------



## bwprius

Emmanul27, ¿No debería ser 'No se la veía muy convencida.'?


----------



## Peterdg

bwprius said:


> Emmanul27, ¿No debería ser 'No se la veía muy convencida.'?


Pues, no necesariamente.

Del DPD, acepción "leísmo", 4.f (la negrita es mía)



> Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:
> ...
> El uso de _le(s)_ se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> ...
> sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); *aunque no faltan ejemplos de *_*le(s): *«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur:
> ...



Utilizando "le(s)" en lugar de "lo(s)/la(s)" evita que se interprete el "se" como "le(s)" delante de "lo(s)/la(s)".


----------

